# LAV Sachsen-Anhalt: Kraftvoll bricht sich Protest der Angler & Kutterkapitäne Bahn



## Thomas9904 (23. April 2017)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Mai

Wie immer mit der Erlaubnis zum veröffentlichen vom Verband.
Dafür herzlichen Dank!!







*Kraftvoll bricht sich Protest der Angler & Kutterkapitäne Bahn​*


























*Schluss mit anglerfeindlicher Politik unter dem Deckmantel des Umweltschutzes!​*
Kraftvoll bricht sich Protest der Angler & Kutterkapitäne Bahn

Schluss mit anglerfeindlicher Politik unter dem Deckmantel des Umweltschutzes!

Fehmarn, Burgstaaken 22.04.2017

Wenn auch starker Wind die Veranstalter veranlasste, aus Sicherheitsgründen, insbesondere für die kleineren Boote, den gemeinsamen Bootskorso im Fehmarn-Sund abzusagen, wehte den Gesprächspartnern aus der Politik ein ebenso scharfer Wind auf der Podiumsdiskussion um die Nase.

Anders als bei den meisten glattgespülten Gesprächsrunden nach Drehbuch der großen Medienanstalten, brach sich auf der Bühne der Fishing Masters Show das Leben Bahn und konfrontierte die Politik unmittelbar mit den Auswirkungen Ihrer Arbeit. Da half es auch wenig, bei unangenehmen Wahrheiten (Bag-Limit), Verantwortung mal schnell nach Brüssel zu delegieren, oder gar Ungerechtigkeiten mittels Prozentrechnung zu relativieren (Angelverbote in der AWZ).

Falsch bleibt falsch, ob zu 50% oder zu 20%.

Eindrucksvoll moderierte Rainer Korn (Redakteur beim Blinker) die Veranstaltung und verstand es gut, alle Gesprächspartner zu einer klaren Positionierung zu führen. Während Frau Bettina Hagedorn (MdB) SPD, die Ankündigung von Angelverbotszonen in der AWZ, ohne inhaltliche Substanz verteidigte, bezog Ingo Gädechens (MdB CDU), klar Stellung gegen Angelverbote.

Auch war es ein kluger Schauchzug des Organisators der Veranstaltung, Lars Wernicke,  die Präsidentin des DAFV, Frau Christel Happach-Kasan auf die Bühne zu bitten. Glasklar und zweifelsfrei formulierte Sie unsere wissensbasierte Position gegen jegliche Angelverbote und Einschränkungen. Das war gut und überzeugend!

Ebenso von Interesse waren die Aussagen von Dr. Harry Strehlow (Thünen-Institut).

Neben dem Werdegang der Entstehung von Empfehlungen an die Politik, gab er auch eine persönliche Positionierung pro „Küchenfenster“ und Catch & Release, als richtige Elemente eines vernünftigen Bestandsmanagement ab.

Die Statements von Ex- Fußballprofi Patrick Owomoyela, Bernd Fischer, Geschäftsführer Tourismusverband MV, der Videoeinspieler aus Dänemark von Matze Korth (Mommark Charterboot) und die klugen Argumente von Thomas Finkbeiner (Anglerboard), die sowohl Hintergründe in der Fischereipolitik als auch Verteilungsmanöver und deren tourismuspolitische Auswirkungen entlarvten, rundeten das Gesamtbild ab.

Richtig war die Entscheidung des LAV Sachsen- Anhalt, auf dieser Veranstaltung Flagge zu zeigen, hat dieser Konflikt von Anbeginn keine lokale sondern nationale Brisanz. Bleibt zu hoffen, dass das richtige Leben noch vor der Bundestagswahl auch an die Türen der zuständigen Minister klopft.

Im Fazit des Podiumsgesprächs bleibt aus meiner Sicht festzuhalten: Sowohl aus wissensbasierter Sicht und aus tourismuspolitisch Verantwortung sind sowohl geplante Angelverbotszonen in der AWZ, als auch das bestehende Bag-Limit, für mich eklatante Fehlentscheidungen, die unverzüglich zurückgenommen gehören. Gefordert sind tragfähige Lösungen für Mensch, Land und Region. Verbote und Aussperrungen dürften nicht das Ziel deutscher Politik sein!           

Gerhard Jarosz

Einen besonderer Dank dem Organisator der Veranstaltung Lars Wernicke und seinem Team, durch deren Arbeit dies möglich wurde.

Wir aus Sachsen-Anhalt werden euch auch weiterhin unterstützen. Es geht nicht nur um euch sondern auch um unsere Angler aus der Mitte Deutschlands..


----------



## Revilo62 (23. April 2017)

*AW: LAV Sachsen-Anhalt: Kraftvoll bricht sich Protest der Angler & Kutterkapitäne Bah*

"Auch war es ein kluger Schauchzug des Organisators der Veranstaltung,  Lars Wernicke,  die Präsidentin des DAFV, Frau Christel Happach-Kasan  auf die Bühne zu bitten. Glasklar und zweifelsfrei formulierte Sie  unsere wissensbasierte Position gegen jegliche Angelverbote und  Einschränkungen. Das war gut und überzeugend!" ( Zitat aus Hauptpost)

Sorry, ich war nicht dabei, aber lese und interpretier ich da richtig, die Frau hat was vernünftiges "rausgelassen"?
Kann ich mir net wirklich vorstellen und wenn es so gewesen ist, dann frag ich mich, woher dieser Sinneswandel ...
gab es Tee mit Honig 


Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. April 2017)

*AW: LAV Sachsen-Anhalt: Kraftvoll bricht sich Protest der Angler & Kutterkapitäne Bah*

guckst Du:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Einen herzlichen Dank* (ERNST GEMEINT!), *dass Frau Dr. Happach- Kasan das erste Mal in 4 Jahren DAFV mal was nicht versaut hat, sondern klar und deutlich gegen Angelverbote gesprochen!*
> 
> Und damit die Aussagen sowohl von Hendricks (Umweltministerin, SPD) wie Hagedorn (Bundestagsabgeordnete Ostholstein, SPD) ad absurdum geführt hat, der DAFV würde zustimmen, wenn die Fläche verkleinert werden würde.
> Dennoch ist es natürlich anzumerken, dass der DAFV scheinbar nicht in der Lage war bei den Besprechungen das deutlich zu kommunizieren, wenn diese "Damen" aus der Politik davon ausgingen, der DAFV würde das mittragen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. April 2017)

*AW: LAV Sachsen-Anhalt: Kraftvoll bricht sich Protest der Angler & Kutterkapitäne Bah*

davon ab:
Ich denke morgen ist das Video online.......


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. April 2017)

*AW: LAV Sachsen-Anhalt: Kraftvoll bricht sich Protest der Angler & Kutterkapitäne Bah*

* VOLLKOMMEN RICHTIG!!!!!!*

Aber:
Da ist durch die Demo (viele Verbände anwesend) viel in Bewegung gekommen, als die gesehen haben, wie man sowas macht und dass das Resonanz bei Anglern hat.

An dem einen Tag mehr als in den letzten 4 Jahren..


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. April 2017)

*AW: LAV Sachsen-Anhalt: Kraftvoll bricht sich Protest der Angler & Kutterkapitäne Bah*

Du solltest mich kennen ;-))))
Hab schon Hammer und Nägel zum virtuellen kreuzigen in der Hand, falls sie das wieder verbockt...


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. April 2017)

*AW: LAV Sachsen-Anhalt: Kraftvoll bricht sich Protest der Angler & Kutterkapitäne Bah*

Es geht weiter:


Anglerdemo schrieb:


> Liebe  Mitstreiter, liebe Unterstützer, wir haben bereits gestern unser neues  Motto veröffentlicht: *
> 
> ANGLERDEMO 2.0- jetzt erst recht!  *
> 
> ...


----------

